# Help



## elena_ (4 Novembre 2011)

sto cercando il fac-simile del modulo per il ricorso di separazione consensuale
qualcuno può suggerirmi un qualche link dove trovarlo?


----------



## aristocat (4 Novembre 2011)

Scusa Elena se mi intrometto, so che non ne ho diritto, ti sembrerà indelicato....
Se è quello che penso: Ma lui che è grande/vaccinato, desideroso di separarsi.... non può provvedere da solo a scaricarsi i moduli del caso?
Non credo abbia bisogno di "suggeritori" e reminder... :condom:


----------



## elena. (5 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Elena se mi intrometto, so che non ne ho diritto, ti sembrerà indelicato....
> Se è quello che penso: Ma lui che è grande/vaccinato, desideroso di separarsi.... non può provvedere da solo a scaricarsi i moduli del caso?
> Non credo abbia bisogno di "suggeritori" e reminder... :condom:


occrist...
non è quello che pensi


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Elena se mi intrometto, so che non ne ho diritto, ti sembrerà indelicato....
> Se è quello che penso: Ma lui che è grande/vaccinato, desideroso di separarsi.... non può provvedere da solo a scaricarsi i moduli del caso?
> Non credo abbia bisogno di "suggeritori" e reminder... :condom:


informarsi e' vietato?


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2011)

Scusate, non riesco a quotare, non funziona qualcosa nel Forum...
Comunque, a Elena: ok, meglio così... però mi dispiace, ieri sera ho trovato un facsimile di istanza di separazione ma non sottoforma di un modulo in particolare, semplicemente un esempio di testo "sciolto"...; te lo propongo lo stesso: http://www.studiocataldi.it/formulario/separazione_consensuale.asp
all'anonimo: scusa, la mia linea è di non rispondere a chi non si espone....

ari


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2011)

Sempre a Elena: potrebbe essere qui?
http://www.moduli.it/domanda-di-separazione-consensuale-2604


----------



## elena_ (6 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sempre a Elena: potrebbe essere qui?
> http://www.moduli.it/domanda-di-separazione-consensuale-2604


Grazie Ari!


----------



## aristocat (6 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Grazie Ari!


 Figurati, per così poco! Scusa me se prima posso essere sembrata ruvida/indelicata  (o cafona, se preferisci :mexican.
Un abbraccio

ari


----------

